# Saugeye 2/6 spillway action



## Mccrappie88 (Apr 16, 2016)

Been waiting along time for a day like this ended up 4 for 6. 21 being the biggest smallest going 15 loaded with eggs. Talked to another fisherman who said a guy caught 8 keepers earlier he had a nice hog in his basket. All were caught on x rap clown and hj fire tiger what a blast


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice haul there man congrats on some success. Them saugeye pics are making me hungry for some reason! ?


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

I am not from Central Ohio but will be in the area next week. Do you mind sharing what lake this is?
Congrats!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

mlkostur said:


> I am not from Central Ohio but will be in the area next week. Do you mind sharing what lake this is?
> Congrats!


Many chose not to post the lake especially in the case of spillways since they are smaller areas and tend to blow up fast. With the time of year and recent water flow all of our spillways will have catchable fish so it doesn't really matter. I say this to avoid the recent issues and bickering we have had as of late. I have no skin in the game haven't fished a spillway in weeks I'm just giving some perspective. The op did an excellent job providing technique and type of water. Good luck have fun


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

That's awesome! Were you deadsticking or giving it some good twitches?


----------



## Mccrappie88 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the responses all these eyes came with working twitches and short pauses


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mlkostur said:


> I am not from Central Ohio but will be in the area next week. Do you mind sharing what lake this is?
> Congrats!


If your still gonna be around next week if this weekend's rain doesn't blow everything out,like already said,they will all produce. I'm just one week I've herd of fish coming from 5/6 spillways,Or just down river from way up north for walleye to down to the muskingum watersheds lakes. Just that time of year. Add just enough rain an all these overcast days this winter has really set up to be good for spillway fishing.
Good luck if you get out! Any of them can produce sciota/alum/Hoover/deer creek
Also all the lakes could potentially produce to buckeye,indian,alum,Hoover any of them....


----------



## Shields (Mar 30, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> If your still gonna be around next week if this weekend's rain doesn't blow everything out,like already said,they will all produce. I'm just one week I've herd of fish coming from 5/6 spillways,Or just down river from way up north for walleye to down to the muskingum watersheds lakes. Just that time of year. Add just enough rain an all these overcast days this winter has really set up to be good for spillway fishing.
> Good luck if you get out! Any of them can produce sciota/alum/Hoover/deer creek
> Also all the lakes could potentially produce to buckeye,indian,alum,Hoover any of them....


Maybe I've been there at the wrong time but have been to alum spillway last 3 nights and haven't seen very many pulled at all.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Congrats on the catches, very nice looking sizes. I am sure someone like Andrew Zimmerman would find a manner to devour them eggs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Hafta agree with jray... I've been to 5 spillways over the last 2 weeks... have caught at least one saugeye from each one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shields said:


> Maybe I've been there at the wrong time but have been to alum spillway last 3 nights and haven't seen very many pulled at all.


Yeah i didn't think I needed to say potentially they could all produce. After all it's fishing not catching.
With full moon an rain a push of fish could move up anytime.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah i didn't think I needed to say potentially they could all produce. After all it's fishing not catching.
> With full moon an rain a push of fish could move up anytime.


Yeah I know a certain spillway that will be stacked with people here real soon...and the saugeyes will be stacked in there too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lolol I HATE that spillway!!!!


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lolol I HATE that spillway!!!!


Do you eat the eggs? I have tried them many years ago. If so how do you fix them??
Thanks, Ed


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Slice the sack and roll out with hands then in flour cornmeal whatever you like and pan fry just watch out they pop a lot


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol Get out of my Spillway Brotatos!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

B


3 dog Ed said:


> Do you eat the eggs? I have tried them many years ago. If so how do you fix them??
> Thanks, Ed


The only eggs I eat come from chickens


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> B
> 
> The only eggs I eat come from chickens


If you have never tried them I would at least try they are really good fried on bread with ketchup little salt peeper and corn meal they are very good don't let the thought of it turn you off of something awesome


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

catchn saugeye deercreek spillway chicken liver wd40 daytime


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

mike evans1965 said:


> catchn saugeye deercreek spillway chicken liver wd40 daytime


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

ooooooooo nitetime now oooooooooo there he goesoooooooo


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

mike evans1965 said:


> catchn saugeye deercreek spillway chicken liver wd40 daytime


Thats big-girl candy right there buddy


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

mike evans1965 said:


> ooooooooo nitetime now oooooooooo there he goesoooooooo


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

y


acklac7 said:


> Thats big-girl candy right there buddy


----------



## mike evans1965 (Jan 11, 2015)

oh yea gothim 6 inch fits on the hotdog bun oh yea saugeye dog wjth mustard


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Also peanut butter paper airplane good on giant fisthes


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lolol I HATE that spillway!!!!


So do I...and you always have the idiot/idiots who get right out in the middle so no one can fish either side from the bank...like the area is that big to begin with...only 25 yards wide...you can cast across it.


----------

